# Emergency/Notfall



## eno2

Hello,

<Wir haben eine Notfall>
<We have an emergency>

Are these 3 ways to say it OK? =>

Έχουμε μια κατάσταση έκτακτης  ανάγκης
Έχουμε μια  έκτακτης ανάγκης
Έχουμε μια περίπτωση

Od course I prefer (to learn) περίπτωση.
ανάγκη makes me think of something totally different.


----------



## Uranya

Good evening. 

Έχουμε μια κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης is the correct one.


----------



## eno2

Jiá sas

Thanks. I feared already it would have to be the complicated one. .


----------



## Andrious

You could also say "Έχουμε ένα έκτακτο περιστατικό"


----------



## eno2

Thank you

That seems to translate as : an extraordinary incident

----------

Pons gives  περίπτωση , for Notfall, which is not correct, because περίπτωση  means 
<case  occasion  instance >(WR)

---------



eno2 said:


> ανάγκη makes me think of something totally different.



I'll have to take that back.
ανάγκη makes  me think of, for instance: <έχω ανάγκη για το γελιο: Η γελιο ειναι σπανιο> 
That's  NOT different really, because ανάγκη means  ' a need'. I need to laugh. It means also:  A matter of necessity. (WR)


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> Pons gives  περίπτωση , for Notfall, which is not correct, because περίπτωση  means
> <case  occasion  instance >(WR)


Here Pons gives "περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης", for "Notfall".  "Fall" is "περίπτωση".


----------



## eno2

Yes. 

The Greek way of saying 'Notfall'/emergency <περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης>  strikes me as 'cumbersome'. 
But it is what it is...


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> The Greek way of saying 'Notfall'/emergency <περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης> strikes me as 'cumbersome'.



If you are searching for something 'lighter', _"έχουμε/υπάρχει/προέκυψε κάτι έκτακτο"_ or _"έχουμε/υπάρχει/προέκυψε κάτι επείγον" _may be what you're looking for.


----------



## eno2

Maybe

I would  have to compare  traduced entire phrases (which go along with a certain context) into Greek about the  subject, which I will try to do.
What follows has also to do with emergencies, albeit only medical ones:
Hospitals in Spain have Urgencias , in Germany that would (supposedly?) be
Notaufnahme f, In Belgium it's Spoedopname; I don't know for certain what it's called in the UK and in the US, (perhaps 'Emergency'(?)) and in France (SAMU(?)) and in Greece.


----------



## dmtrs

In Greek that is "έκτακτο (περιστατικό)" -the second word frequently omitted by the hospital stuff. The ER (Emergency Room) is "ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ" or "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ" or simply "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ" in Greek hospitals.


----------



## eno2

staff. 
OK, έκτακτο  /ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ"  is a bit simpler indeed. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> staff.


----------



## Iraklakos

Actually, the ER in a hospital is most commonly called Επείγοντα
or Tμήμα Επειγόντων Περιστατικών or simply ΤΕΠ


----------



## eno2

Thanks

Another way to express 'emergency aid':
το Εθνικό Κέντρο Άμεσης Βοήθειας (ΕΚΑΒ), National Center for Emergency Aid.

But I suppose this has nothing to do with hospital emergency service. (?)


----------



## Librarian44

eno2, it seems to me that the German word Notfall is much more comprehensive as it can indicate both a natural disaster like fires or floods (that would call for a state of emergency) and also an incident like a traffic accident. In Greek you have to differentiate between κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, which equals state of emergency, and έκτακτο περιστατικό, which would usually refer to a medical emergency. A hospital's emergency service is called Επείγοντα. 
- Λόγω των πυρκαγιών η περιοχή κηρύχτηκε σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης (Due to the fires the area was declared in a state of emergency). 
- Το ΕΚΑΒ αντιμετώπισε χθες πολλά έκτακτα περιστατικά (The EKAV dealt with a lot of emergencies yesterday). 
- Ο αδελφός μου είχε ένα τροχαίο (ατύχημα) και έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στα επείγοντα του νοσοκομείου Ευαγγελισμός (My brother had a traffic accident and had to be transported to the emergency of the Evangelismos Hospital). 

The ΕΚΑV deals with έκτακτα περιστατικά that need to be hospitalized. They provide the ambulance and the staff trained to deal with medical emergencies till they get to a hospital. So, yes, EKAV has to do with hospital emergency.


----------



## eno2

Yes, Notfall and emergency are very general
Notaufnahme and Urgencias (SPan) , the service,  is very specific.
Thank you for he clarification, all the details and the examples.

I reread the thread and I take note here of  some  vocabulary that  was given  ==>

κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης =  state of emergency.

As for 'we have an emergency' this would be the simplest way to say it:
_



			"έχουμε/υπάρχει/προέκυψε κάτι *έκτακτο*"
		
Click to expand...

_


> or _"έχουμε/υπάρχει/προέκυψε κάτι* επείγον"* _



As for the medical  emergency service of hospitals:
Επείγοντα for short = a hospital's emergency service
έκτακτο περιστατικό,= a medical emergency

But dmtrs said  the service 'Notaufnahme (Urgencias in Spanish).....=>


> In Greek that is "*έκτακτο* (περιστατικό)" -the second word frequently omitted by the hospital staff. The ER (Emergency Room) is "ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ" or "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ" or simply "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ" in Greek hospitals.


So that's έκτακτο for short...

That  raises the possibility that  έκτακτο &  Επείγοντα. for short are both used as synonyms.  Are they?


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> But dmtrs said [...] "ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ" or "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ" or simply "ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ"





Iraklakos said:


> Actually, the ER in a hospital is most commonly called Επείγοντα
> or Tμήμα Επειγόντων Περιστατικών or simply ΤΕΠ



In fact, Iraklakos' comment is right. This is what you'll find in a Greek hospital:
"ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΩΝ" or "ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ" or simply "ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ"
Μy mistake.


----------



## eno2

Thank you all. I suppose I've got it now.


----------



## eno2

Nicolas Gage (starring John Malkovich)    in Eleni 3:36 : "Can it wait?"
Greek subtitle translation:
ειναι επειγον;


----------



## dmtrs

I think it's a good way to convey the meaning, avoiding the word-for-word translation.
If it CAN wait, it's not an emergency (επείγον).


----------



## eno2

I have no doubt it is, in Greek.  . But say that in English and it doesn't work at all here ...
"Is it an emergency/urgency?
On the other hand ==> "Is it urgent?" would do nicely.

But επειγον
is a noun, says WR, not an adjective...


----------



## διαφορετικός

It _is_ an adjective (or at least something similar: a participle):
επείγων - Βικιλεξικό


----------



## eno2

Does WR have it wrong ? No.
The subtitle was επειγον, not επείγων which indeed translates as 'urgent'.  Is   επείγων  invariable as an adjective? If it's  a participle, of what verb then?
Was the spelling of the subtitle wrong perhaps? The positive reaction of dmtrs does allow for thinking that...

What also puzzles me is the lack of an accent (acute accent) on επειγον 
Above in the thread, it was written as επείγον.


----------



## διαφορετικός

επείγον is the neuter form of επείγων (you can see this on επείγων - Βικιλεξικό ). And it can be used as a noun, like most adjectives (emergency, urgent letter, ...). I think the subtitle was spelt correctly and its direct translation is "is it urgent?".
επείγων is the participle of επείγω (= to be urgent), also found as "επείγομαι" (= to be in a hurry).


----------



## eno2

διαφορετικός said:


> επείγον is the neuter form of επείγων (you can see this on επείγων - Βικιλεξικό ).



Yes under 
Συγγενικές λέξεις

Remains the 'puzzling' accent question, See my cross posted edit #23.
The subtitle was επειγον   and WR also gives επειγον, without accent.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Every Greek word with more than one syllable should have an accent. In this respect, "επειγον" is wrong.



eno2 said:


> Yes under
> Συγγενικές λέξεις


Well, I meant that you can see it in the inflection table. But the table does not mention explicitly which column is neuter.


----------



## eno2

That's what I thought. WR wrong again. Subtitle too.

_πτώση_ _ενικός, yes, I hadn't noticed _


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> But επειγον
> is a noun, says WR, not an adjective...


In the phrase "επείγον επαγγελματικό θέμα" the noun is "θέμα".
"Επείγον" can function as a noun, when e.g. a letter or a parcel is marked as such and the Post Office should give priority.


----------



## eno2

I was strictly  talking about the επειγον link I gave from WR, which gives it as a noun, corresponding with the orthography of the
Greek subtitle translation:
ειναι επειγον;

Of course I saw afterwards that επείγων   is in WR too (My only free Greek-English dictionary) as an adverb and an adjective. I understand and accept it can take the form of επείγον  neutre and that it can function as a noun as such. Scores of adjectives can.

I'm glad I posted 'ειναι επειγον;  so we could discuss it here.
From what I read , it's an orthographic error...


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> From what I read , it's an orthographic error...



Have you noticed that in your link in WR only the entry is unstressed while all examples are stressed?


----------



## eno2

No I hadn't, but I see it now. I also see now that the επειγον  page is about Κατάλληλες εγγραφές από την άλλη πλευρά του λεξικού


----------

